# Capital One no longer wants my business



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I got a Capital One card to buy inventory for my online business so I could get the 1% cash back. Once the balance got half way up I'd pay it off. The first 5 payments were applied in such a way that as soon as a payment cleared it was reflected in my available balance. Then starting a week ago they started making me wait 7 days before the money was reflected in my available balance. I contacted them and told them the next time it happened I'd cancel the card. So what happened? I made a $600 payment and had a $250 refund that hit the account but wasn't reflected in my available balance. So I canceled the card. I'm reminded of how Dave Ramsey always said credit card companies were slime and I can certainly see why.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Crapital One is known for being terrible. Do a google search on them. Every site other then their own is about customer complaints.

Be glad you cancelled.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I to have a horror story with those bas%[email protected] had paid my monthly bill on time for 3 years.I was on a ship in the Med(no phones or internet),the company had made a mistake and mailed me my check instead of direct deposit for 2 months(Course I got NO check) when I happen to call home my poor sister was screaming about no money in my account etc..So I got with my Captain and the company with a letter written to the bank and creditors telling of the mistake. Capital One was not only very nasty everyone else accepted the letter and took off over draft charges.I tried to explain after I got home the mistake and the person was so nasty to me,as I finally ask ...."can you hear this"(as I was cutting up the card) he said yes.I then told him what I was doing and he screamed" You can't do that" ...me: I was laughing and said "I just did,and the pay off is in the mail.Do NOT ever contact me again!!! Great feeling too.....Did Discovery card the same way!!! Yep I can cut those up quicker than skinning a chicken!


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Why do you think they have to have a slime ball like Alec Baldwin to ads for them. The best thing you can do with credit cards is find the ones that do not charge an annual fee and interest does not accrue unless you go beyond the billing cycle to pay. Pay off cards monthly and never ever use them as a loan source figuring you can pay them off someday. Credit cards have become today's version of a loan shark. GB


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Using the Capital One card was convenient because I could export all my purchase info at once into Excel and I could pay online. Instead I'm back to using my Bluebird check card. I have to go to Wal-Mart to put money in it. I can only copy my purchase info ten items at a time and it's a real pain to get it into Excel.


----------



## Roslyn (Feb 20, 2012)

The "cash back" options given to people are directly taken out of the retailers pocket.

My local feed store lady explained that the cards that have the high "cash back" for the customers take that extra amount from her purchase through their fees. They even take a percentage of the sales tax, so she's out those % as well. She no longer takes Am. Express, Discover and is limiting the use of all cards for purchases. I was in the lazy habit of just using my debit card until I heard from her and I now am back to checks and cash.

There are several small, family owned shops here in town that no longer take credit/debit cards, or have use limits. It's either that or they will raise their prices by a good 10-15% to cover the added costs.

Credit cards are just evil.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

BillS said:


> I got a Capital One card to buy inventory for my online business so I could get the 1% cash back. Once the balance got half way up I'd pay it off. The first 5 payments were applied in such a way that as soon as a payment cleared it was reflected in my available balance. Then starting a week ago they started making me wait 7 days before the money was reflected in my available balance. I contacted them and told them the next time it happened I'd cancel the card. So what happened? I made a $600 payment and had a $250 refund that hit the account but wasn't reflected in my available balance. So I canceled the card. I'm reminded of how Dave Ramsey always said credit card companies were slime and I can certainly see why.


I'm confused. Why didn't you pay the card off monthly instead?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> I'm confused. Why didn't you pay the card off monthly instead?


I paid it off as I used it so I could exceed my low credit limit. Otherwise I'd exceed my credit limit in one week and have to wait three weeks before I could use it again. My goal was to get as much in 1% rewards as possible.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

BillS said:


> I paid it off as I used it so I could exceed my low credit limit. Otherwise I'd exceed my credit limit in one week and have to wait three weeks before I could use it again. My goal was to get as much in 1% rewards as possible.


Ahh, so your saying as you charged you paid on it during a billing cycle, not waiting for the actual bill to arrive... In that case, they are adjusting their systems from doing nightly process runs to every other day or every 2-3 days... In which case, if you have a long history of doing this every month, then they should have raised your limit... I use my business debit Visa to pay for all my services, they tried to put a transaction size limit on my card at Regions in 2009... I went in and told my banker if they didn't remove it, I would pull my account from them including my mortgage - they changed it back immediately - took an hour of phone calls, while I sat there, but it happened...


----------



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

ZoomZoom said:


> Crapital One is known for being terrible. Do a google search on them. Every site other then their own is about customer complaints.
> 
> Be glad you cancelled.


capital 1 good people NOT to do business with:beercheer:


----------

